# Radium to State Bridge camping sites



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

After you go through Yarmony rapid,start looking on your left.There's Benches 1-3,and then my favorite,Island.On weekends you have to get an early start to get these prime spots.There are little brown BLM signs with the names on them for markers.Enjoy!


----------

